# 300zx error codes



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

I have error codes 23 throttle position sensor
24 neutral saftey switch
31 ac/load
how can i test these?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Your best bet would be to get a factory service manual for your Z. It will provide you with information concerning those codes and flowcharts to show the diagnostic procedure for each.


----------

